# Question about BioMedia



## Mforman (Jul 14, 2011)

Hi All! 

Just set up a 10 gal tank with new gravel (upgraded from a 5 gal that was 5 months old) for 1 celestial eye goldfish. Moved the filter from the old tank to avoid cycling the new tank (the fish is having health issues so we wanted to move to the new tank ASAP). 

It was suggested to me that I add biomedia (some rings or balls) into the filter to promote good bacteria. The filter is an aqua-tech 5-15. There is no biomedia other than the "bio filter" that came with the filter which I'm assuming is not the same thing. 

My questions is, should I add biomedia? If so, how much and where should it be placed in the tank? How often should biomedia be cleaned? 

Thanks!!!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Well, with that kind of filter, it would be pretty tricky to add very much. You would just stuff it into the empty spaces, but the thing is, you'd probably just make it spill out over the top if it started to impede the water flow too much.
You don't clean it if you can help it. The idea is to put it in a place where the water gets filtered before hitting the biomedia, as this helps to keep the media as clan as possible for as long as possible.


----------



## Mforman (Jul 14, 2011)

I'll try to cram as much into the filter as possible- perhaps I'll have to get a different filter one of these days. Any recommendations on brands of biomedia? 

thanks for the help!


----------



## blindkiller85 (Jan 8, 2011)

Different filter is highly recommended. Any HOB filter basically boils down to, don't replace the cartridge until it's falling apart. And when it does, keep using it until you buy a new one and don't clean the tank for a while.

Otherwise, most HOB filters have space for some bio media, but not anything substantial. I'd recommend what I personally did with my 10g tank. Hagen Fluval Bio Max. I fit 5 of them behind the filter pad in the HOB filter. Can find them easily in any chain store (petsmart, petco, petsupermarket, etc). But you will buy more than you need, which is not always a bad thing. They start to degrade at some point and need to be replaced every 6-12 months depending. I use them also in my Fluval FX5. Only replaced them once in just about 2 years now, getting to the point where I need to change atleast one of the levels.


----------



## Mforman (Jul 14, 2011)

Thanks for the advice! I'll head over to Petco and pick some up. Do you recommend a good filter for a 10 gallon tank? 

Also, on a seperate note, does anyone have recommendations for gravel vacs? I bought a cheap one at walmart and I can never seem to get the suction working so it just makes a big mess of the tank. 

Thanks guys!


----------



## Fishy Freak (Jun 1, 2011)

I got one of these gravel vacs on ebay...
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Siphon-Vacuum-Pump-Fish-Bowl-Aquarium-Fish-Tank-6ft-/140570525185?pt=AU_Pet_Supplies&hash=item20baa7fe01
Have a hand pump to get it started, took a couple of weeks to get here but for under $3 can't complain, and it works great!


----------



## cybercat (Jun 25, 2011)

You need to talk with some goldfish folks. Your tank is too small still for goldfish. Also how cold is the water? Goldfish are cold water fish. They get like 10 inchs too.


----------



## Mforman (Jul 14, 2011)

Hi Cybercat, 

Thanks for the advice. Just upgraded to the 10 gallon 2 days ago so we are likely keeping that for a while. A larger tank isn't really possible space wise (Los Angeles apartments are small!) but we have been watching water quality closely. Ammonia is 0, Ph 7.5. The water temp normally stays around 70 degrees in the summer. The fish ( a celestial eye goldfish) is just barely 1 inch long and we have had him about 5 months. 

Fishy Freak, thanks for the tip on the gravel vac, definately picking it up! 

Recommendations on filters? 

Thanks!


----------



## Fishy Freak (Jun 1, 2011)

Your welcome


----------

